# read this tourist and others



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

this came from the Philippine consulate site in New York.

Read # 3 and # 5. What the crap is this? 

*What do they need to present?*

Proof of vaccination;
A negative RT-PCR test taken within 48 hours prior to departure;
Valid return-tickets not later than 30 days after arrival in the Philippines;
A passport valid for at least six months; and
Travel insurance for COVID-19 treatment costs from reputed insurers, with a minimum coverage of USD35,000.00 for the duration of their stay.
What the hell do I need a passport good for 6 months if I have to have a return ticket under 30 days stay????????
I am not going through all this **** just to visit the Philippines.

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> this came from the Philippine consulate site in New York.
> 
> Read # 3 and # 5. What the crap is this?
> 
> ...


Well, it's best to have an up-to-date passport Art, because sometimes you get stuck in a country for many reasons and it's much more difficult to obtain a passport here, and think about it Art you have a passport under 6 months and are traveling overseas, so if you can't pick up the ticket price you're stuck, many Expats get stuck here.

Another issue is that many tourists end up with expired passports, they may get sick, etc.. and then they get into trouble with Philippine Immigration. I'd get that new passport it'll be good for 10 years, I think it's only $175, it doesn't take that long, the US passport will be the least of your worries.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The six month rule applies to many countries, in some cases like the USA it's six month after you leave.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Mark,

I can understand your input. What I don't understand is the Philippines stating I must have a return ticket within 30 days of arriving. does this mean a tourist can only stay there now for 30 days?

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> hey Mark,
> 
> I can understand your input. What I don't understand is the Philippines stating I must have a return ticket within 30 days of arriving. does this mean a tourist can only stay there now for 30 days?
> 
> art


Right, so in order to get around this renew your passport, get the EED and 9a with the 59-day visa through your Philippine Consulate on the East Coast, and save yourself the stress.

For the throwaway ticket, you'll have to ask the Philippine Consulate if the EED will take care of that issue, or hopefully, another Expat who has done this before can answer.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I use to get a forwarding ticket to Singapore when buying a ticket to the Philippines. it was the cheapest. Like $90 and i would throw it away after applying for an extension. I don't know if the same rule applies now since this pandemic has taken over. It is so confusing when reading different sites on the rules.

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Extensions seem to be carrying on as normal awaiting clarification.


----------



## jwadams892 (8 mo ago)

I use to use a throwaway I would find the closes flight out of the Philippines like Davao to Kuala Lumpur Malaysia at that time about $25 buy that for a throwaway


----------

